
Getting started with Let's Encrypt - cujanovic
https://scotthelme.co.uk/setting-up-le/
======
gazby
My god that's a lot of work (as opposed to using letsencrypt-auto) just to be
able to use HPKP. I hope anyone who follows the guide understands that they
can have things working in a tenth of the time if they forgo (or don't intend
to use) HPKP.

